# Our first hatch of American Fantails



## Arabella (May 4, 2009)

Just wanting to know what you all think about our very first try at breeding American Fantails. We ended up with this one and his nestmate, I think he got the best qualities of them.

The second photo of the tail is a bit blurry, but you can still see how he carries himself.


----------



## Arabella (May 4, 2009)

Mom is a blue check, dad is a blue bar.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I know nothing about showing pigeons, but did enjoy seeing your birds...very pretty!


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

they've got good form


----------



## Arabella (May 4, 2009)

Thanks! I sent the photo to the breeder I got the parents from and he just said "Wow", he thought it was a very nice bird and he's only 5 months old.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't show, but looks very nice to me


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Difficult to tell from the pictures, but this looks to be a very nice fantail. Perhaps you might consider learning how to lace the tails so that you can bring out its quality there as well.
Who did you get the parents from? I would suspect Dan Simpson from Springfield...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

risingstarfans said:


> Difficult to tell from the pictures, but this looks to be a very nice fantail. Perhaps you might consider learning how to lace the tails so that you can bring out its quality there as well.
> Who did you get the parents from? I would suspect Dan Simpson from Springfield...


John .. we have members here and possibly this one who owns the young fantails that have no clue what lacing the tail means or how to do it. Could you please enlighten us all?

Terry


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> John .. we have members here and possibly this one who owns the young fantails that have no clue what lacing the tail means or how to do it. Could you please enlighten us all?
> 
> Terry


Tail lacing is how we present a fantail for judging. 
Very hard to describe, but after smoothing out the individual feathers, we interweave the feathers of the tail to present a smooth and even appearance.

One must see it done to appreciate it. The fantail group "aroundtheworldfantailpigeons.yahoogroups" has a basic primer. It takes lots of practice, and some are far better at doing it than others.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I was wondering what that meant. Thanks!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Would you lace the tail of an Indian Fantail? I understand the standard is different.

Tony


----------



## loftkeeper10 (Jul 31, 2004)

i beleive that indian fantails shows do not allow you to lace tails you can straighten there tails out to orderly organize the tail is premitted


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Laced tails in Indians is a DQ I think. Then again, this 'lacing' and the natural lacing the tail in Indians sometimes get, may be two different things. But the overall look is probably the same.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I was reading the Standard for Indian Fantails. Layering or arranging is ok in IFCA meets, but feather webbing or laced, (interlocked) tailfeathers is a Disqualifier.

Tony


----------

